

Ask HN: (html5) game development books for a seasoned programmer? - clyfe

I want to build html5/canvas games. Please recommended books on the subject. Note that I am a seasoned programmer in several programming languages, mostly web-development.<p>I am mostly interested in algorithms/techniques/best practices etc (stuff like game loop, director metaphor, scene-graph, path finding etc). The programming language is not important.<p>For example, books whose TOC's I find interesting are:<p>http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Game-Programming-GameDev-net-Collection/dp/159863805X<p>http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Game-Programming-GameDev-net-Collection/dp/1598638068<p>Please share insight on the subject.
======
chipsy
[http://www.amazon.com/Game-Engine-Architecture-Jason-
Gregory...](http://www.amazon.com/Game-Engine-Architecture-Jason-
Gregory/dp/1568814135/ref=pd_sim_b_5)

[http://www.amazon.com/Game-Coding-Complete-Third-
McShaffry/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Game-Coding-Complete-Third-
McShaffry/dp/1584506806/ref=pd_sim_b_2)

Those two will clean up most of the biggest newbie mistakes, especially the
Gregory one.

I also suggest this book for collision detection:

[http://www.amazon.com/Real-Time-Collision-Detection-
Interact...](http://www.amazon.com/Real-Time-Collision-Detection-Interactive-
Technology/dp/1558607323/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1294431188&sr=1-1)

However, I haven't found the book that can adequately explain integrating
collision into the rest of the game. It's a tricky subject which I'm still
learning and might write about someday.

